# wanted: 8.x kernel / userland tuning



## eyebone (Jan 18, 2010)

hej folks,

i'am looking for some steps, howto and best practises to bring the best performance for my fbsd systems. is there general approaches or a guideline you can suggest?

best regards,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

tuning(7)
Chapter 11 Configuration and Tuning


----------

